# معادلات التبريد و التكييف كلها في ملف واحد



## الطموني (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
و الله قد غنمت هذا الكتاب و لله الحمد و المنة كتاب فيه كل معادلات التبريد و التكييف ملخصة تلخيص سهل جدا للغاية
باله عليكم و هاقد اقسمت عليكم ممن يجد ان هذا الكتاب مفيد و رائع ان يدعي لي بالخير و الهدى و الثبات و الصلاح ولوالدي الرحمة و لا تنسو اخوانكم الاسرى و المرضى و شباب الامة الاسلامية المبتليين بفتن هذا الزمان الصعب


----------



## tmht84 (17 أبريل 2008)

الف تحية لك اخي
ولكن الكتاب بالوحدات البرطانية
يا ريت لو تقدر تزودونا بكتاب بالوحدات العالمية


----------



## الطموني (17 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء الله ببحث


----------



## سعيد الشايب (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## asos2000 (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

من غير ما يكون الكتاب مفيد او لا 
احنا لازم ندعي لك للمجهود الي عملته
اكرمك الله و اسكنك فسيح جناته

اخوكم
حسن العسوس


----------



## muqdad (17 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## amr fathy (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (17 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يشفى الجميع . جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## hooold (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمد تكيف (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك و كرمك الله و اسكنك فسيح جناته
اخوك فى الأسلام
محمد عبد الرازق


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## الطموني (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم و اسكننا الله بجوار الحبيب محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام في جنات عرضة السماوات و الارض


----------



## أبو أسحاق (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس/علي (20 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وكل مسلم يساعد علي الخير


----------



## أحمد حباب (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (21 أبريل 2008)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
نسأل الله لك ولوالديك ولكافة المسليمين العفوة والعافية.
الله يفتح عليك ويرحمك ويرحم والديك و والدينا اجماعين.


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (21 أبريل 2008)

والله مع الاسف لا اعرف ما هي القضية حيث جربت عشرات المرات لكي احمل ولم استطع


----------



## pora (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك وحقق لك كل ما اردت وكافه المسلمين


----------



## hado (22 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxx 4 u


----------



## كاسر (22 أبريل 2008)

أسأل الله أن يحقق لك ما تتمناه

وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء

رائع جداَ

لك أطيب تحية وشكر


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك و كرمك الله و اسكنك فسيح جناته أنت وأهلك أجمعين


----------



## نوري المياح (22 أبريل 2008)

زادك الله بالعلم وجعلها من الصدقات الجارية


----------



## الجدى (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## QAYSJO (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكور كثير كثير واللة يوفقك


----------



## mahmoud4871 (26 أبريل 2008)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
نسأل الله لك ولوالديك ولكافة المسليمين العفوة والعافية.
الله يفتح عليك ويرحمك ويرحم والديك و والدينا اجماعين.


----------



## سامي الجن (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي حس مشارتك


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي البابلي (28 أبريل 2008)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## sam6 (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك فيك ورحم والديك والمسلمن اجمعين


----------



## م علي الربيعي (1 مايو 2008)

الله ايبارك باعمالك يااخي الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

قبل ان افتح الكتاب اللهم ارزقنى انا وانت واولدينا والمسلمين جميعا الجنة يا رب العالمين


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 مايو 2008)

اللهم ارحمنا وارحم المسلمين جميعا


----------



## atef995511 (3 مايو 2008)

*شكرا أخي الفاضل*​


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

سلامي الحار اليك اخي على المبادرة


----------



## الطموني (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (6 مايو 2008)

مجهود رائــــــــــــــــــع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## حيدر طالب (6 مايو 2008)

*شكرا اخي الكريم**الله يوفقك*


----------



## هانىحسين (6 مايو 2008)

يا اخى الكريم واللة يكفى روح التعاون منك وحبك فى الاصلاح والثبات وتمنيك بفك اسرانا وشفاء مرضانا وخوفك على الامة وشبابها ادعو لك بالتوفيق والاصلاح والثبات وادعو لوالديك ووالدى الرحمة والهداية وعفانا اللة جميعا من الفتن


----------



## الطموني (6 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين
و بارك الله فيك يا اخ هاني


----------



## وليد البنا (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل السنيري (9 مايو 2008)

ممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعد أحمد سعد الدين (10 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخي


----------



## المهندس المكيف (10 مايو 2008)

thank very much i hope next time with u.s unint


----------



## mahmoud_fahd (12 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يا غالي وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف زكى البدرى (12 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ابو خليل طه (13 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سعيد العسكري (14 مايو 2008)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وحشرنا واياكم مع محمد وال محمد


----------



## جنرال تك (16 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك واكرمك واكرم والديك وجعل الله مجهودك هذا حسنات في عملك وادعو الله ان يحرر ارض المسلمين من الفتن واعداء الدين هو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر 
اللهم ثبته على لا اله الا الله و جميع المسلمين


----------



## yaser hhh (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود مع التقدير


----------



## عاشق العروبة (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## على محمد مرسى (22 يونيو 2008)

اللة يرحم امى وابى وامك اباك ويصلح حنة وحالك يارب وشكرااا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## عمرو الامام (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وحقق لك مرادك


----------



## سما أحمد (23 يونيو 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالده وللمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## mahmod15737 (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (3 يوليو 2008)

Thanx for your equatios


----------



## أحمد الدملاوى (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولك ولولديك كثير الدعاء


----------



## توفالي (17 يوليو 2008)

عليه الصلاة و السلام


----------



## جسر الأمل (17 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## firashameed3 (17 يوليو 2008)

يا اخي فعلا مفيدة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام والجميع بخير شكرا لجهودك الطيبة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 أغسطس 2008)

رمضان كريم وتقبل الله صيامنا وصيامك أجمعين . بارك الله للذين عملوا هذه الواجهة الجميلة لللمنتدى . وشكرا


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (31 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ياهندسة وبجد انا فى إنتظار الجديد من حضرتك


----------



## عبد الحليم مطر (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك ونرجوا المزيد وفعلا كنت محتاج المعادلات مجمعه


----------



## فارس سنة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسن الأديب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*جهد رائع*

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة كل عام وانتم بخير شكرا اخى على هذة المعلومة:73:


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود نتمنى الاستمرار في هذا النهج الشريف


----------



## عليالفيتوري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في مزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على من يساعد أن تكون أول كلمة في القران قدوة (إقرأ) و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ezeldin (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## الطموني (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي-- بس عندك باقي هذا الكتاب؟
ولو عندك اعرضه ولو مش عندك انزلهولك


----------



## rewesh (1 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر ؤجزاك الله خير


----------



## alaa_84 (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alaa_84 (2 أبريل 2009)

عاوزين نشوف منك المزيد ياأخى العزيز


----------



## نور جابر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي / الطموني 

وجازاك الله كل خير والدعاء اقل ماتستحق


----------



## aamer_dad (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عني كل خير وعن كل من استفاد


----------



## الطموني (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني 
اما بالنسبة لسوالك اخ زيكو فالكتاب عندي اياه كامل و و قد قمت بتحميل جزء لا باس منه على المنتدى و ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتحميله مرتا اخرى

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم . شكرا*​


----------



## خليل لافي (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير واكثر من امثالك


----------



## خليل لافي (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الطموني (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا اخي خليل على مرورك


----------



## حمزةعمار (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (22 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و يجزيك كل خير


----------



## الطموني (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين

اللهم احسن لي خاتمتي


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> و الله قد غنمت هذا الكتاب و لله الحمد و المنة كتاب فيه كل معادلات التبريد و التكييف ملخصة تلخيص سهل جدا للغاية
> باله عليكم و هاقد اقسمت عليكم ممن يجد ان هذا الكتاب مفيد و رائع ان يدعي لي بالخير و الهدى و الثبات و الصلاح ولوالدي الرحمة و لا تنسو اخوانكم الاسرى و المرضى و شباب الامة الاسلامية المبتليين بفتن هذا الزمان الصعب



*اسأل الله العزيز ان ييسر لك الخير ويهديك ويثبتك على الحق ويصلح احوال والديك ويرحمهما ويرجع اخوننا الاسرى سالمين اصحاء ويشفى مرضانا وكل مبتلى ويحفظنا من كل شر انت وانا وكل المسلمين ان شاء الله*


زيكو تكييف قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي-- بس عندك باقي هذا الكتاب؟
> ولو عندك اعرضه ولو مش عندك انزلهولك




منتظره على احر من الجمر يا نجم النجوم


----------



## MOHOO (24 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ehabshaban (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## سامحنى (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي و شكرا لكم اما الاخ لبو بيدو فقد قمت بوضع كامل الكتاب سابقا ارجو منك زيارة هذا الرابط



> منتظره على احر من الجمر يا نجم النجوم



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127242.html

و شكرا لك على مرورك و على تامينك للدعاء


----------



## اسد ليث (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطموني (26 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اسد على تواصلك


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اخوتي و شكرا لكم اما الاخ لبو بيدو فقد قمت بوضع كامل الكتاب سابقا ارجو منك زيارة هذا الرابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا ياطمونى انت وجميع اهل طمون


----------



## الطموني (26 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بيك اخي الكريم و شكرا لك


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (26 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على دالكيا1 (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الخير يا اخى


----------



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## قحطان العابدي (8 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششششكككككككككككررررررررررررررراااا


----------



## أشرف عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2009)

نشكر ملتقي مهندسين العرب على المعلومات المهمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف ودائما في تطور واذدهار


----------



## علاء حمد (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كثير على هل معلومات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء حمد (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كثير على هل معلومات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كريم يونس (23 أغسطس 2009)

الف تحية وشكر اخي الكريم على مجهودك الراثع


----------



## wafeq (13 أبريل 2011)

​*الوصلة لا تعمل وجزاك الله خيرا ان تعيد رفع المرفق* *للاهميه*​*الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من* *المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت* *تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان* *يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان* *يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## أحمد محمود الخواجه (13 أبريل 2011)

نشكركم علي كل ما قدمتموه


----------



## أحمد محمود الخواجه (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور ياعزيزي والله يبارك فيك وبعملك


----------



## كلوب ميد (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ ولاكن اريد ان اعرف كيفية قراة شفرة الضواغط ومعرفة قدرتها


----------



## mechanic power (13 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## حسن-12 (13 أبريل 2011)

بوركت


----------



## المهندس الحلي (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرأ جزيلا.


----------



## alielsayed87 (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## م.النعيمي (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدالجمل (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور حبيبي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن الريس (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع اريد منكم كيفيه عمل ثلاجه عرض
وكيفيه حسابها


----------



## md beida (21 أبريل 2011)

أمين يارب العالمين 
جزاك الله خيرا
الكتاب مفيد جدا


----------

